# Malik Allen and Antoine Wright



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's not forget about those two. Do you expect them to play a role in Avery's plans ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't think Allen will play much of a role if we sign another big before the deadline.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Wright is a very good defender. He will come in handy against Kobe and Carmelo whom he has guarded well in the past. In fact over the past year or so Wright was regularly asked to guard the oppositions top-scoring PG/SG/SF. 

Malik Allen has one skill: he can make an open jumper in the 12-15 ft range.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I expect Wright to get an increasing amount of play time. I think he's an Avery kind of guy. Allen is going to sit on the bench for a long time.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Wright can give you some defense to help guard the elite PGs like nash,parker,davis,paul,and williams but his offense is nothing special. Malik can suprise you he can hit the open jumpshot all day.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Does anyone think Wright could start for Dallas real soon? He would bring athleticism, defense, and he could hit the 3 from an outlet Kidd pass. That would leave a damn good scoring punch of Jet/Stack off the bench.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Eddie Jones is starting.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Does anyone think Wright could start for Dallas real soon? He would bring athleticism, defense, and he could hit the 3 from an outlet Kidd pass. That would leave a damn good scoring punch of Jet/Stack off the bench.



He has shown signs of being a good ball-handler and, at times, a decent shooter, but he has not been consistent at all offensively. Defensively, however, he is pretty darned good, and brings it every night.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I've always liked Malik Allen. He can score in spurts every once in a while.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Giving New Jersey the trade exception for Antoine Wright is a minor move that could end up paying off big time. After giving up so many players, this move bolsters the roster and makes up for some lost depth. He's a pretty good defender and he can step in for 25 minutes and be a contributor. He'll be needed against Kobe, Carmelo, T-Mac, Ginobili and even some PG's like Parker, Paul, and Williams. You guys are damn deep at the wings, which is always good with all the star wings in this league.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wright has to play very good defense to stay on the court because his offensive skillset is very limited. I think Avery will throw him in occasionally to match up against elite scorers, like you said he should be able to slow them down a bit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You do not want Wright playing more than 15 minutes a game. Allen will hit those perimeter shots nicely, but he is one of the worst defensive players in the league


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Malik Allen gives you what Juwan Howard gives you. Wright is a decent defender that has an improved jumpshot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> You do not want Wright playing more than 15 minutes a game. Allen will hit those perimeter shots nicely, but he is one of the worst defensive players in the league


I don't think Allen will play much or at all, he is more of a power forward anyway and we have Bass already. There is a minor trade for a backup center still to come or they will sign a free agent.


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Wright can fit in anywhere and I think he'll get some some as for the many good reasons that have already been stated.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

After Jet & Stack is there really anyone that much better than Wright to start at the 2?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what do we do with all these wings?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We should trade one, unfortunately nobody will give us a solid big man in return.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't know Wright expires this off-season. Hopefully he shows up. Dallas just needs him to defend, drain the occasional 3 and catch some 'oops from Kidd.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Looking at the current roster Wright is probably gonna play a good bit...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I find it hard to believe he wont. The'll probably keep Terry & Stack off the bench. Eddie Jones wont last forever. Wright could easily be his replacement.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Wright was a good pickup. Allen was just there to make the trade work.


----------

